# What not to do on a kayak?



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

I have flip a kayak and lost alot of gear now i know to strap it down, just wandering what other stuff should i know. Anyone have any advice for a new kayaker?


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want to keep it, put a leash or a float on it. If you want to keep it dry, put it in a waterproof bag or case.

If you're prone to flipping, wear your PFD at all times. The life you save will be your own!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

WhereYak? said:


> If you want to keep it, put a leash or a float on it. If you want to keep it dry, put it in a waterproof bag or case.
> 
> If you're prone to flipping, wear your PFD at all times. The life you save will be your own!


+1

I also put round pool noodles in my hull to give me some extra buoyancy if I take on water. I also carry a small medical kit, vaccumed sealed. I built leashes with small twine and caribeners for my rods, and I put my tackle in waterproof boxes I got off ebay.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Either it floats, is tied to me or the yak or I don't care about it.

+1 Chaps - I have a basic First Aid kit with me - I also carry at least 1 flashlight and/or chem lights, signal mirror, whistle, sunscreen, raingear, etc. I also stuff the hull with pool noodles. I always wear my PFD. If I go offshore - which isn't often - I carry a handheld VHF radio. Otherwise, bring your phone in a watertight bag. Tell someone where you are going and when you will be back. 

A lot of things can happen to you on the water and several of them are bad. Don't take unnecessary risks...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have flip a kayak and lost alot of gear now i know to strap it down, just wandering what other stuff should i know. Anyone have any advice for a new kayaker?


Always start by going INTO the wind/current. That way you won't have to fight it coming back. Of course, this can backfire if the wind switches on you and you have to fight it both ways...

Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

FLSalomon said:


> Either it floats, is tied to me or the yak or I don't care about it.
> 
> +1 Chaps - I have a basic First Aid kit with me - I also carry at least 1 flashlight and/or chem lights, signal mirror, whistle, sunscreen, raingear, etc. I also stuff the hull with pool noodles. I always wear my PFD. If I go offshore - which isn't often - I carry a handheld VHF radio. Otherwise, bring your phone in a watertight bag. Tell someone where you are going and when you will be back.
> 
> A lot of things can happen to you on the water and several of them are bad. Don't take unnecessary risks...


+1

If you have had stuff submerged in the gulf, you may realize a waterproof box is not so water proof. For electronics, I would suggest a waterproof bag inside the waterproof box. 

In the lifevest that I always wear, I tie things down inside the vest pockets. If it is not tied down, I might a well just throw it in the Gulf and get it over with is the way I see it. I TRY to resist the urge of going out when the surf has rollers after losing items and being faced with the task of getting sand out of my tackle and gear more times that I want to admit.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

How did you flip your PA??? Just like me...gotta learn the hard way!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Nah i didnt flip the pa yet, it was a tantum ocean kayak cabo awhile ago


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*hooks*

Don't go through the surf zone with hooks on your poles, those big trebble hooks are bad news, if you flip.(turtle)


----------



## BChaff (Mar 17, 2009)

Dont try to paddle into the pass on a semi rough day (or any day). IF you make it back you will feel like someone beat you with your own arms :'(.. My backs still sore!!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

If you fish the rivers make sure you know where the white water is.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another thing; don't invite sharks aboard for a "cool" picture. There's nothing cool about what will happen next.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Another thing; don't invite sharks aboard for a "cool" picture. There's nothing cool about what will happen next.


I made this mistake once (and ONCE only!!!) with a 3ft Atlantic Sharpnose when I was a beginner. he seemed totally worn out till he was over my legs, then went APE-NUTS and tried to rearrange my lower anatomy!!!

Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

this is getting good!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't use a stringer...


----------



## BChaff (Mar 17, 2009)

FLSalomon said:


> Don't use a stringer...


 
 O ma goodness~!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Another thing; don't invite sharks aboard for a "cool" picture. There's nothing cool about what will happen next.


or giant cudas...


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*yakerz*

you yakerz are special people, and probably under fifty. Bought a reeeeal nice sit-on-top fishing yak and took it to Bear Lake. Cold as crap. Finally stabalized enough to get in it, grabber the ole double paddle and started stroking away. Every time id lift the double-ended paddle the -20 degree water would run into my lap. My old legs started cramping and like to pulled a muscle in my back reaching around myself to get the miniture tackle box. To shorten the story, I paddled on the same side best I could back to shore. Pushed up to shore and tried to get up only to find my a** frozen to the bottom from all the drip. Finall got it back in the truck bed and took my old self home. Decided to stick to fishing outta my Triton. Compfortable seats, trolling moter, and my built-in beer cooler; nuthin floatin out behind me I have to reel in to get a beer out of. Now it belongs to someone else and I hope they are enjoying it........< Bob


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

I got one for ya... Less is More. The Less crap you bring the More time you have to fish instead of bobbling around with it all. Plus the less tackle you bring the less tackle you have to loose!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

BOB, that was funny!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

If you have anything but a neon colored kayak, please wear something neon, or have something neon. Not all boaters look for kayaks and WILL run right up on top of you before seeing you, sometimes full speed. Its a very scary thing to see a big boat coming at you full speed and you floating there just praying that they see you.


----------

